# How do people decide on a fursona



## sebv2 (Jun 24, 2016)

So I'm sure I'd call myself a furry, but a lot of artists I follow are on FA, And they all have there own fursona or multiple Sona's. And I'm slowly warming up to the idea. My question is how do you decide on what it should be.

I like a lot of differant animals, and have a lot of interests. So whats the best way to go with this?


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Jun 24, 2016)

Of the animals you like, does your personality/behaviour align with the stereotype of said animals?  Always a good starting point.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jun 24, 2016)

I partly went by some of the characters that i liked from some of the cartoons i used to watch as a child. And sometimes i would even take it a step further as to think who or what i would be in that particular "universe"... a skunk just stood out to me, as i just thought they were cute and lets just say some of the more interesting points about them.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Jun 24, 2016)

You have to listen to 'what does the fox say' backwards and it'll reveal all you need to know.


----------



## Rattled (Jun 24, 2016)

Well, personally I didn't choose the "matching myself" method, though that is a good method. I just thought I'd toss my own in since it hadn't been mentioned.

For me, a fursona is a character, right? So with any character, you want them to be distinct in their own way. My fursona, Spica, is based on something I would like to strive to be instead of what I am. But they also have some quirks that I just thought would fit what their personality would be like. I just thought of what traits I wanted to my critter to have, and blended them into a personality. You can also search for blank character forums to help you think of what all needs to go into your fursona.

As for species, I just chose something I like, bats. Bats don't fit me personality wise, but Spica's personality isn't so batty either. So I don't really mind. 

All in all, it's how you want your fursona to be. Do you want it to be an extension of yourself in the sense that it matches you? Or an extension in the sense that you can be someone else through it?


----------



## sebv2 (Jun 25, 2016)

I kind of like the idea of making a sona that matches myself, so I'll look into animals that match my personality. I can always make another one later that fits into my various interests, I love a lot of geeky things, like comic books and anime, so plenty of fun to have there.


----------



## SniperCoon2882 (Jun 25, 2016)

sebv2 said:


> I kind of like the idea of making a sona that matches myself, so I'll look into animals that match my personality. I can always make another one later that fits into my various interests, I love a lot of geeky things, like comic books and anime, so plenty of fun to have there.


Yeah... 
choose an animal u like and develop the specific traits around that... stereotypes don't have to be a necessity for a good 'sona animal.


----------



## Half (Jun 29, 2016)

I've been considering the same, and have some other questions I figured would probably be best tossed in here. 
- What if you aren't aware of or know of any animal stereotypes? 
- Is it more common to make a reflection of yourself, or that of a fictionalized personality?
- I read someone mentioning 'Character Sheets', are they needed, or are more so a guide? Regardless, I'd like to see one...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 29, 2016)

As far as choice and appearance, I'm not too picky, but usually I like to consider all of my available options related to what appeals to me. For example, narrowing down the species by specific features. "Does this have the right ears? Yes. Does it have the right tail? No, but this one over here has both", etc etc.


----------



## Half (Jun 30, 2016)

-AlphaLupi said:


> - You don't have to use animal sterotypes, but it helps you to pick something in the beginning. Think of things that you enjoy and see if there is an animal that also enjoys those habits. Are you a vegetarian, like a herbivore? Do you find yourself staying up really late, like nocturnal animals? Warm climate, Cold climate?
> 
> - It's hard to say, that's something personal that I haven't seen advertised often. I would say that a mix of both is probably the most common. Your going to want their personality to be relatable to you, but it doesn't have to be a perfect reflection.
> 
> - Character sheets are just drawings of your character. It could be a simple one pose image, or it could be extremely detailed with tons of information. They are how you "being your character to life", in a way. You use a character sheet to show artists/friends/etc what your character looks like. They are also frequently referred to as "Reference Sheets" or Refs for short.



Ah, thank you! This clears up a lot. 
Ever since I read this thing yesterday, I've not been able to get the idea of Owls out of my head... But, well, not exactly in a rush, hah.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 30, 2016)

sebv2 said:


> So I'm sure I'd call myself a furry, but a lot of artists I follow are on FA, And they all have there own fursona or multiple Sona's. And I'm slowly warming up to the idea. My question is how do you decide on what it should be.
> 
> I like a lot of differant animals, and have a lot of interests. So whats the best way to go with this?



Well you can look at yourself and think "that's one sexy motherfucker right there. Wish I could be him"

And *BAM
*
It's you all along


----------



## FlannelFox (Jun 30, 2016)

Sergei, I know you're just here to shitpost and all but that's _actually _kinda inspirational.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 1, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Sergei, I know you're just here to shitpost and all but that's _actually _kinda inspirational.



No u


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jul 2, 2016)

If you narrow it down to a couple or a few animals you really like you can create a hybrid. Also, inventing a new species is a good route if you like worldbuilding and the like.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 2, 2016)

I personally don't know what my 'Fursona' would be, either haha.  I just kinda use my main OC to represent, but he is far from being me and honestly I'd like to keep him separate xD My problem is Idk how to go about it either.  I'm already pretty certain I fit more in the category of a Cat when it comes to personality, but I also qualify as a wolf o.o  I'd like maybe something combined with a Tabby Cat and a Gray Wolf, but idk how it'd look haha.  Or how to commission someone to help me either


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 2, 2016)

_This might help:_
_




_


----------



## Jessie T (Jul 2, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I personally don't know what my 'Fursona' would be, either haha.  I just kinda use my main OC to represent, but he is far from being me and honestly I'd like to keep him separate xD My problem is Idk how to go about it either.  I'm already pretty certain I fit more in the category of a Cat when it comes to personality, but I also qualify as a wolf o.o  I'd like maybe something combined with a Tabby Cat and a Gray Wolf, but idk how it'd look haha.  Or how to commission someone to help me either



Hey dude. I feel you, there's so many animals out there and each represents different things to different people. 
If you want a hand with finding your fursona, feel free to PM me and we'll sort it out together.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 2, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> _This might help:_
> _
> 
> 
> ...


Amen, brother.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 2, 2016)

-AlphaLupi said:


> If you want to do a hybrid, go for it. There's quite a few hybrids in the fandom, and they can come out really nice.
> 
> I'd recommend starting by choosing one as a base, whichever you want to be the most prominent, and then building off that. Toss in features from the other that you like, and when you come up with something you like, post an ad in the Art Sales and Auctions thread.





Jessie T said:


> Hey dude. I feel you, there's so many animals out there and each represents different things to different people.
> If you want a hand with finding your fursona, feel free to PM me and we'll sort it out together.


Last night while laying down for slumber I thought, 'Why do they have to be mixed together?  Why can't my Fursona have the ability to morph from one to the other, but keeping pretty much the same markings?'
I've seen other people with fursonas kind of like that idea. 
Also remembered that when I was younger, I imagined I had another individual inside me who was a grey wolf named, 'Silver' (Not to be confused with me thinking I'm Otherkin.  Idea of that is cool, but I was/am aware that I was playing an imaginary game).  So, I thought to go with that as a name haha LAME I know, but it connects with me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And so I thought of a gray Main Coon with markings similar to this, and a wolf form with the same markings?  May make the eyes a different color.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 2, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> _This might help:_
> _
> 
> 
> ...



Alternatively


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 2, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Alternatively


That entertained me far more than the original haha


----------



## Half (Jul 2, 2016)

Jessie T said:


> Hey dude. I feel you, there's so many animals out there and each represents different things to different people.
> If you want a hand with finding your fursona, feel free to PM me and we'll sort it out together.


Does... does that offer extend to others, as well? I'd certainly appreciate the help, if it does.


----------

